# I think I got a heck of a deal



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Well maybe I did I'm not sure but I just bought this traynor bassmaster and traynor 2x12 cab for $150. It almost worked made some interesting noises but seems to power up. I quickly swapped out the power tubes and noticed that the filter caps have leaked and must have blow up. I really don't know to much about these amps but I'm figuring that this amp should have had a tube rectifier not a solid state one. I'm not sure but if someone with more knowledge about these amp don't be afraid to let me know. Are these amp hard to work on? I have a decent knowledge about amps and how they work and it looks like its going to need a cap job and new tubes well at least power tubes preamp maybe not I will see. If anyone has good info on these amps let me know I would really like to rebuild it myself should be a fun project. 








































Looks like the a filter cap or two have blown and leaked out the bottom of the cover


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

That's a smoking deal.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

If I hadn't just lucked into a bunch of pre-rola celestions I would hate you (still do a bit LOL).

It is hard to say exactly, but it appears your amp was converted to a ss rectifier at sometime; Traynor did this as a standard "fix" whenever an amp came in for servicing (I actually have a copy of the service memo for techs). You may be able to convert it back if you want. Some of the knobs have been changed but nothing looks too screwed with. Any gut shots? Is it running 7027s, 6L6s, or EL 34s?

If this thing is really screwed and you don't want to bother with it please let me know (and yes, I will offer you more than $150!!). I have the same amp, and would love to have some back up parts just in case; I am also looking for that exact cab!

TG


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Serial number 0129 - oh my goodness

DW


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I had one from the same era at one time (serial # 199). With the SS rectifier retro-fit, the plate voltage is higher than the later bassmasters. You can always convert back to the tube rectifier config if you prefer that sound.

Definitely a great project and well worth restoring.

BTW, I got even a better deal on mine. It was $100.00 including a Japanese precision bass copy. Of course I bought mine in the early 90's


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I assume there are Marslands in the 2x12.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Wow. Those are sweet amps! And indestructible!


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I assume there are Marslands in the 2x12.


No I don't think that they are, I'll get some more photos up today sometime


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice....Would love to have one like this...


----------



## dumbstick (Apr 14, 2012)

I managed to scoop a YBA - 1A Bass Master Mark 2 with a Traynor Cab that houses a 18 inch speaker for $150...Sweet!!!!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Love those old stand on end two twelve cabs. I had a two fifteen years ago I used with baffle boards and two Eminence 12s under a blackface Tremolux. I think you could put almost anything on top of one of those and get a great sound.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Well I got this beast up and running. Wow it is loud, did a cap job and turned out the two coupling caps where no good. Fried a set of power tubes and a few fuses. Live and learn. Returned it to original, removed the ss rectifier and returned it to a tube rec. The only thing I might fiddle around with is swaping the one cap on the volume pot of channel two, take a little of the brightness off. Ran it thru the original cab with the original speakers, not crazy about the tone seems a little crisp for my liking but thru my Z best cab sounds excellent. Think I will punt the speakers in the original cab and get something else. Maybe I will put up some sound clips of this beast. The best $150 I spent, plus the extra $300 bucks for parts and tubes can't beat this amp for the price!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

you lucky guy! have fun with it...think of us first if you decide to part with it!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Congrats, enjoy!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah you got a smoking' deal but more importantly you got a great amp there.
Early Bassmaster, script logo, great shape.....you got it all goin' on there.

congrats
pete


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

Can't quite tell by the pics (good old Photobucket huh?)- but it has a choke I'm presuming?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Choke has the red-dot.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

pckpat said:


> Can't quite tell by the pics (good old Photobucket huh?)- but it has a choke I'm presuming?


9 years old thread !


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well @Gretsch6120 , do you still own 0129?
enquiring minds must know!!!!


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

Latole said:


> 9 years old thread !


Yeah- well, sorry. If the AI running this site keeps loading 9 y.o. threads in the line-up, I guess I will have to start meticulous date-checks.🤓


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Well @Gretsch6120 , do you still own 0129?
> enquiring minds must know!!!!


 Yep


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

I still have it though it doesn't get much use


----------

